# Boston in May



## dfrussell (Nov 24, 2015)

My wife has a work trip to Boston in May the Thurs/Fri of the weekend prior to Memorial Day, so we're thinking of packing the kidlet into a carry-on and heading down to make a weekend of it (May 18-22).

I'm looking at hotels, and the sticker shock is, well, shocking. Nothing, and I mean *nothing* in the downtown area (Boston Common up to the water) is coming in at less than $400/night! HI Express is even showing at $430/night!

Is this right? Is there something spectacular happening that weekend? Even NYC is more reasonable. Can they tell from my IP address that I'm in Canada, and I'm the lucky one to get punished for Canada shipping Justin Bieber down there?


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

dfrussell said:


> My wife has a work trip to Boston in May the Thurs/Fri of the weekend prior to Memorial Day, so we're thinking of packing the kidlet into a carry-on and heading down to make a weekend of it (May 18-22).
> 
> I'm looking at hotels, and the sticker shock is, well, shocking. Nothing, and I mean *nothing* in the downtown area (Boston Common up to the water) is coming in at less than $400/night! HI Express is even showing at $430/night!
> 
> ...


It has been a long time since I stayed in a hotel in Boston, 2008 or 9. In any case, when I did it then I used Priceline and got a killer deal.

Here's a search I just did for your dates.

Not sure what you'll see but I'm getting the Omni for $327 and Club Quarters for $280 and Seaport Boston for $305, just to name a few.

Happy Hunting and enjoy Beantown.

-Chris


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Not shocking at all. Biz is good in the hospitality industry right now. Try AirBnB if you don't like the rates at hotels.


----------



## dfrussell (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks all. Someone else pointed out to me that my timeframe probably coincides with the end of the university year, so that's a contributor to the demand.

AirBnB isn't any better for prices, so for what will end up being north of $2k for accommodations (factoring in the $C exchange), we'll likely pass on it this time around.


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

You could try and get a B&B or hotel a bit further out and take the T in - it's pretty convenient.


----------

